# Grilled Salmon Pics



## Greg Rempe (May 19, 2005)

Looks great Slinger!! :!:  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2005)

Fantastic job Slinger!!!  Great pic's!


----------



## Bruce B (May 19, 2005)

Well done, I can taste it from here.


----------



## Shawn White (May 19, 2005)

Oh that looks good!

I like the inserted vertical lemon wedges.

Have you tried the cedar planked salmon?


----------



## Finney (May 19, 2005)

Looks good Slinger... real good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2005)

I was really surprised when I did the cedar plank....great flavor, great presentation.

  There's a guy in Pawley's Island who has it on his restaurant menu..he's won the James Beard award...I've got an autographed cookbook by him.  pretty nice guy.


----------

